# Id



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I won the plant that is blurred out in an auction. I am more interested in the plant to the right of the pic. Anyone know what it is?

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's _Rotala pusilla_.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=203&category=genus&spec=Rotala


----------

